# Merchiston Hospital, Johnstone - Sept 2012



## Stussy (Oct 10, 2012)

Part of a road trip with a JFRsteve, ended up here very early in the morning in the heavy rain, so no externals, which is probably a good thing, as they are not very pretty!

Cribbed from the NHS website :

Merchiston Hospital Administrative/Biographical History

Broadfield Hospital was opened in 1925 and catered for mentally deficient men. Broadstone House was purchased by Paisley Burgh in 1929 to accommodate mentally deficient females and juveniles. Broadfield and Broadstone were administered as a single hospital. In 1946, Broadfield was sold to the Port Glasgow Town Council, who cleared the site. Paisley Burgh bought Merchiston House as a replacement and patients were moved there in 1948. This facility was known as Broadfield Hospital, Merchiston Unit. In 1958 two new wings were added providing an extra 70 beds. In 1979 Merchiston was redeveloped with four 30-bedded units built to a modern bungalow design. In 1948, with the advent of the National Health Service, the management of Broadfield (including the Merchiston Unit) was assumed by the Board of Management for Greenock and District Hospitals. In 1974 it passed into the care of the Inverclyde District of the Argyll and Clyde Board. The hospital closed in 2007-2008.


After speaking to Scattergun, he advised there was a swimming pool and a morgue so off we headed in search of these buildings, its quite a large site (shot from google maps)






Our first building we thought was the swimming pool, it wasn't, it was even better it was the padded rooms for the patients! My skills are't up too scratch for turning these bland blue rooms into something special, so here is a few of my efforts!










After venturing through a couple other of the buildings (they are totally trashed and the metal thieves have been through virtually every building) with out much of interest we headed for the main complex building!

This place is totally trashed! From the aerial view, this is the white dome room, there is stuff everywhere, but its virtually pitch black, did our best to light it up! There is a pool table, projector screen, tv's, desks in abundance, and some chump has strewn the floors the yellow needle boxes!






The reception / waiting area






Next we found this room!














Just around the corner was the physiotherapy gym hall






We carried on exploring the trashed site, flooded corridors, even the roof! The rest of the buildings contained some nice disabled baths, but wouldn't take a decent pic of them cause the thieves had tried to failed to remove them from the rooms, and left them standing end on, in the door frames!

Our last building we found was the Morgue and Chapel of rest, not impressive but still my first morgue!










As we made our way back to the car, we explored a few more buildings but never found the swimming pool, time was pressing to meet some lads for another explore (had been in the site for 4 hours by this time) we nipped back to the main complex to get some pics of the laundry rooms!


















Hope you enjoy, thanks for looking!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Quite interesting that place and great pics!

Cheers for posting them up!


----------



## night crawler (Oct 10, 2012)

Liked that , thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 10, 2012)

It always amazes me how much kit is just left or dumped at these places,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes well done the padded area with the enclosed exercise area was damp as hell when i visited and didn't bother getting my camera out to be honest. Was also surprise due the wet condition of the padded are the pool was empty  The main building was superb before the metal thieves got in but security was too close to the morgue to look at .


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like a cracking place. Well envious, such a shame its so far. Hmmm, plane trip? The airport is close


----------



## leftorium (Oct 10, 2012)

the dentists chair and the dryer close ups look like a prop from 2001 a space odyssey


----------

